# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ποια συμπτώματα είναι ψυχοσωματικά;

## Astronomy lover

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ένα θέμα που με βασανίζει τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι τι μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει το μυαλό μας η ψυχολογία μας και ο αρνητικός τρόπος σκέψης στο σώμα μας και την υγεία μας; Εγώ ήμουν μια χαρά μέχρι το Νοέμβριο μέχρι που με έπιασε κατάθλιψη και υποχονδρίαση λόγω ενός γεγονότος και από τότε και τι δεν έχω εμφανίσει από προβλήματα στην υγεία.. πόνους, μούδιασμα, εμβοες, ταχυκαρδία, γαστρεντερολογικα και πολλά άλλα..

----------


## kz1975

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ένα θέμα που με βασανίζει τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι τι μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει το μυαλό μας η ψυχολογία μας και ο αρνητικός τρόπος σκέψης στο σώμα μας και την υγεία μας; Εγώ ήμουν μια χαρά μέχρι το Νοέμβριο μέχρι που με έπιασε κατάθλιψη και υποχονδρίαση λόγω ενός γεγονότος και από τότε και τι δεν έχω εμφανίσει από προβλήματα στην υγεία.. πόνους, μούδιασμα, εμβοες, ταχυκαρδία, γαστρεντερολογικα και πολλά άλλα..


Καλημέρα το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ έχω σωματοποίηση το άγχος μου μόλις ξυπνάω με πιάνει το στομάχι μου μένω ξαπλωμένος από τον πόνο και αρνούμαι να φάω ξέρω ότι δεν έχω Κάτι γαστρεντερικό αλλά είναι καθαρά από το άγχος . μετά της 19:00 τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν και μπορώ να φάω και η διάθεση μου γίνεται καλύτερη .αυτό το έχω εδώ και 10 μέρες αν και περνώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή από τον Δεκέμβριο σιπραλεξ 20 και ρεμερον 15 για τον ύπνο και κάνω και συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο 2 χρόνια τώρα είναι δυσκολη κατάσταση θέλει υπομονή και κουράγιο....

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλημερα, εχω κι εγω ψυχοσωματικα, λαχανιαζα, ειχα δυσπνοια, κουραζομουν πολυ ευκολα και πηγα στον καρδιολογο και μου λεει να πας στον ψυχιατρο σου να ταυ τα πεις, το σωμα σου αντιδρα, ειναι ενα καμπανακι για τη στενοχωρια και το αγχος που περνας, με ρωτησε αν περναω στενοχωρια και του ειπα ναι, γι'αυτο.

----------


## Astronomy lover

Καλημέρα παιδιά, άσχημο πράγμα τα ψυχοσωματικά.. εμένα με βάζουν σε σκέψεις και πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς για εξετάσεις συνέχεια αυτό το διάστημα

----------


## λουλούδι

Βασικα στενοχωρια και αγχος ειναι. Αν βαλεις και καταθλιψη εδεσε το γλυκο. Εγω τα εχω ολα αυτα συν αλλα και γι'αυτο ειμαι τοσο χαλια δεν μπορω ουτε να παρω τα ποδια μου.

----------


## Astronomy lover

λουλούδι κι εγώ κατάθλιψη έχω και με βρήκαν όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά και έχω και αρρωστοφοβια και κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις για τα συμπτώματα και πάει λέγοντας.. φαύλος κύκλος :(

----------


## Layla123

Καλησπέρα!
ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο και εγώ, με τη δύσπνοια. ΑΙσθάνομαι ότι δεν είναι αρκετή η αναπνοή μου και συνεχώς προσπαθώ να πάρω βαθιά ανάσα. Όταν τα καταφέρνω είναι ικανοποιητικό ,αλλά στιγμές αργότερα ξεκινάει πάλι το ίδιο.

Είχα επισκεφθεί και εγώ καρδιολόγο για κρίσεις πανικού και στην πορεία μου εμφανίστηκε η δύσπνοια, οπότε ως νοσοφοβική με τη βούλα, πήγα και σε πνευμονολόγο που μου έκανε και σπιρομέτρηση και τα βρήκε όλα τέλεια.

Παρ΄όλα αυτά, ήρθε πάλι η δύσπνοια, 4η μέρα τώρα.

Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω:Σε πίανει και σε αφήνει εσένα ή είναι μόνιμο το πρόβλημα? Πως το αντιμετωπίζεις?

Εννοείται και εγώ κατάθλιψη.

----------


## karamela_09

Αυτο αντιμετωπιζω και εγω τον τελευταιο καιρο ακριβως....πριν 2 μηνες εβγαλα πλακα θωρακος ηταν οκ και σημερα πηγα για check up.Για να δουμε....εχω τρομερο αγχος...

----------


## Vasomp

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ένα θέμα που με βασανίζει τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι τι μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει το μυαλό μας η ψυχολογία μας και ο αρνητικός τρόπος σκέψης στο σώμα μας και την υγεία μας; Εγώ ήμουν μια χαρά μέχρι το Νοέμβριο μέχρι που με έπιασε κατάθλιψη και υποχονδρίαση λόγω ενός γεγονότος και από τότε και τι δεν έχω εμφανίσει από προβλήματα στην υγεία.. πόνους, μούδιασμα, εμβοες, ταχυκαρδία, γαστρεντερολογικα και πολλά άλλα..


Μια από τα ιδια.. Εμβοες, ταχυπαλμιες, πονοκέφαλους, μουδιάσματα, κ.α...

----------

